# Importing EQ Filters into MiniDSP?



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

How does one import the EQ filters from REW into the MiniDSP (short of manually inserting them!?).

I can't quite figure it out! When I save the EQ filter set, it saves it as .req, but MiniDSP is looking for a .rew file?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might find some information on that at this thread.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

In the Filter Tasks Pane on the EQ window use "Send filter settings to equaliser". When MiniDSP has been selected as the equaliser that writes the filter biquad coefficients to a text file in a format the MiniDSP Advanced plug-in accepts, the plug-in has a button to import the settings.


----------



## TreyS (Dec 22, 2010)

Mini DSP has a setup guide for REW:

http://www.minidsp.com/applications/auto-eq-with-rew


----------



## TreyS (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a post by MiniDSP talking about REW and suggesting what plugin to use...

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/minidsp/176161-minidsp-rew-partner-release-new-plug-ins.html


----------



## TreyS (Dec 22, 2010)

Just found this one, very nice user step-by-step setup guide:

http://www.hifizine.com/2010/09/subwoofer-equalization-and-integration-with-the-minidsp-2x4/


----------



## LilGator (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for all of those links Trey; this looks like a fantastic EQ option combined with REW.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

I am having issues as well. EQ works and shows in REW however when trying to export filters i get no data.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

Got import to work. Now having issues getting it to work in line now. Will USB power work or do you have to use dc power terminal?


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

The MiniDSP doesn't work with CHT subwoofers. :neener:

According to the manual, USB should power it fine. You need to check the sensitivity jumpers on the board and see if it is in 2Vrms mode. If so, you should probably switch to 0.9Vrms mode. There is a diagram in the manual I linked to that will show you how to check.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

Does the 0.9v output balance better match to input on amp?


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

I think I read on the miniDSP forum somewhere that changing the jumpers can be the solution to your problem. I can't seem to find the post again, though.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you. MiniDSP on subs should be awesome as audxt did well. Got any tips for good external sound card for REW to use with dsp? With my new outlaw amp this should be fun.


----------

